
Microsoft's Surface Windows 8 Pro: Far too expensive to be a hit - Cbasedlifeform
http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows/21415/microsofts-surface-windows-8-pro-far-too-expensive-be-hit
======
autotravis
The Pro might not be a "hit" but it might be a good fit for enterprise since
it will run full Office -- since most companies think they need that. But the
RT still has a chance in the consumer space at $499.

